# Pre emergent studies



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Recently on tlf there was some discussion about what would happen if you applied too much pre emergent. This led to someone pointing out a study, which led to me looking further into it and I was really surprised by what I found. I just wanted to share these articles with everybody because the whole goal of most of us is to grow as healthy a lawn as we possibly can. After my research I came to a pretty clear conclusion about which pre emergent I want to use, and I just felt like people should be aware.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gglMAA&usg=AFQjCNFFLl1z1tZn2y6KEvgMu-qdEBAx5A

http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/alert...s-for-summer-annual-weed-control-in-turfgrass

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ggoMAA&usg=AFQjCNFnvfEFr7_RjmiyTpPY2oHe3FwE0g

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ggxMAQ&usg=AFQjCNHMde7bvohqi7fEznPr1GOaHB8UUQ

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ghKMAg&usg=AFQjCNE58i0BqSkBH5vm8UKxTpq9Oby8Ag


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Wow, this is pretty shocking.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> Recently on tlf there was some discussion about what would happen if you applied too much pre emergent. This led to someone pointing out a study, which led to me looking further into it and I was really surprised by what I found. I just wanted to share these articles with everybody because the whole goal of most of us is to grow as healthy a lawn as we possibly can. After my research I came to a pretty clear conclusion about which pre emergent I want to use, and I just felt like people should be aware.


I'm assuming that you are planning on Oxadiazon? There are two issues for me with this: 

It is expensive
The labels on the stuff you _can_ buy says not for home use

It is troubling how much common pre-emergents affect the roots of your lawn and I'm definitely going to wait a couple years before I use it on my new renovation that I just seeded (assuming I have grass :| )

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

jimmy said:


> Fronta1 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently on tlf there was some discussion about what would happen if you applied too much pre emergent. This led to someone pointing out a study, which led to me looking further into it and I was really surprised by what I found. I just wanted to share these articles with everybody because the whole goal of most of us is to grow as healthy a lawn as we possibly can. After my research I came to a pretty clear conclusion about which pre emergent I want to use, and I just felt like people should be aware.
> ...


Domyown has a generic wsp for $25. I share your concern about the use label, but there are a lot of reasons a product might not be labeled for home use. Personal decision.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I seriously doubt it's the decision of the manufacturer or the seller to label the products not for home use. It's likely a decision by some government employee who we don't know their name and who probably knows virtually nothing about lawncare. There could be numerous reasons this is not labeled for home use, one of the very last reasons on the spectrum of likelihood is safety based on serious research.. it's like MSMA, they just banned it based on a theory with no proof. Nobody voted on it, no debate, they just did it and now dallisgrass is taking over, immune to glyphosate and MSMA banned for home use, presumably because it's assumed you and I are too stupid to know how to use it properly.

The question I have about these pre emergents, yes they change the roots, but do those changes inhibit function? I can't find any data on that, it seems to me that the pros outweigh the cons until I read otherwise.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> ...The question I have about these pre emergents, yes they change the roots, but do those changes inhibit function? I can't find any data on that, *it seems to me that the pros outweigh the cons* until I read otherwise.


Agree. I use Prodiamine at label rate and my turf still manages to improve each year - to the point where I actually use other chemical and mechanical measures (PGR, reduced fertilizer rates, verticutting, etc.) to slow it down.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> It's likely a decision by some government employee who we don't know their name and who probably knows virtually nothing about lawncare ... it's like MSMA, they just banned it based on a theory with no proof. Nobody voted on it, no debate, they just did it and now dallisgrass is taking over, immune to glyphosate and MSMA banned for home use, presumably because it's assumed you and I are too stupid to know how to use it properly.


Hear, hear! +1 and Amen.


----------

